

C/C++ calling conventions demystified - nyellin
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cpp/calling_conventions_demystified.aspx

======
nyellin
Here is another useful reference which discusses __cdecl and __stdcall:
<http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/win32-callconv-asm.html>

